# [Installation] Gentoo + Double Coeur, multithread ...?

## Gubluck

Il y a de cela plusieurs jours j'ai tenté une installation sur mon new Pc Portable qui est un Amd64 Turion X2 (Double coeur donc).

L'installation n'a pas posé de problème, mais lors du boot j'avais un beau kernel panic qui me retourné une erreur de IO Scheduler.

J'ai tenté d'appliquer les options Noapic, nolapic, apic, lapic ... Bref j'ai tout tenté mais rien n'y a fait. Par manque de temps et pour cause de déménagement j'ai dû me rabbatre sur une autre distro qui a fonctionné :s

Mais now j'aimerai réussir cette installation, aprés m'être documenté un peu tout est confus et j'espere que quelqu'un pourra m'éclairer :

Mon Dual Core nécessite que je choisisse le noyau SMP à l'install de la Gentoo ?

Dans la config du noyau je dois choisir le support pour plusieurs processeurs, ou pour MultiThread comme le dit la Doc (La je pense pas me tromper, vu que la doc le dis  :Smile: ).

Donc déja une interrogation au niveau du noyau, et ensuite ? Devrais-je passer certaines options au Grub, ou faire quoi que ce soit pour le support APIC ? J'ai pas tout compris à ce niveau là; d'autres choses à emerger pour que le DualCore marche ?!

En fait, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aguiller pour l'install d'une Gentoo avec un DualCore cela m'aiderait grandement car même avec de multiples recherches autour de SMP, MultiThreading, DualCore ... je n'ai pas grand chose qui m'aide, et ce même en ayant cherché sur Google, les différents Forum Gentoo, que ce soit Francais ou Anglais, mais peut-être que quelques chose m'a échappé ...

J'espère que ce foutu DualCore ne vas pas m'obliger à rester sur Ubuntu  :Sad: 

Merci d'avance à celui qui lira ce post "semi-pavesque" et qui pourra y répondre ^^

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

 *Gubluck wrote:*   

> Il y a de cela plusieurs jours j'ai tenté une installation sur mon new Pc Portable qui est un Amd64 Turion X2 (Double coeur donc).
> 
> L'installation n'a pas posé de problème, mais lors du boot j'avais un beau kernel panic qui me retourné une erreur de IO Scheduler.

 

Le "IO Scheduler", c'est l'ordonnanceur des entrées / sorties sur disque. Il y en a actuellement 3 proposés dans le noyau, et il faut au moins en compiler un pour éviter les ennuis. Pour un portable, je te suggère le 3ème de la liste. Sinon... Ben je ne sais pas ce qui se passe, puisqu'il ne m'est jamais venu à l'idée de tenter de booter sans. Mais il semble logique qu'il faille en mettre au moins un. C'est probablement ça qui provoquait ton kernel panic.

 *Gubluck wrote:*   

> Mon Dual Core nécessite que je choisisse le noyau SMP à l'install de la Gentoo ?

 

A priori ça n'est pas obligatoire, ça doit marcher sans. Mais ce serait dommage de s'en priver, non ?  :Wink: 

 *Gubluck wrote:*   

> Dans la config du noyau je dois choisir le support pour plusieurs processeurs, ou pour MultiThread comme le dit la Doc (La je pense pas me tromper, vu que la doc le dis ).

 

Je pense que tu confonds "Multithread" avec "Hyperthreading". Ce dernier est en fait un artifice technologique propre aux Pentium4 C et ultérieurs, et qui utilise la longueur astronomique du pipeline de ces processeurs pour simuler une architecture SMP (à plusieurs processeurs). Dans ton cas, il s'agit d'un vrai multiprocessing, tu n'as donc besoin que d'activer l'option SMP, en spécifiant 2 CPUs.

Rien de particulier à signaler pour GRUB ou la conf APIC, avec ça ça doit rouler normalement  :Wink: .

Courage !

----------

## Gubluck

Merci de cette réponse rapide  :Smile: 

En ce qui concerne le IO Scheduler je ne me rappel pas avoir compilé quoi que ce soi qui ressemble à cela sur mon architecture x86, en fait j'ai découvert cela en faisait l'install de mon portable ...

Lorsque j'avais vu le message d'erreur de IO Scheduler j'avais fait des recherches sur google à ce propos et j'avais découvert les 3 Scheduler, dans mon noyau j'avais essayé de les compiler, et aucun n'a marché, puis j'ai essayé les 3, j'ai tenté de passer des options au grub comme me l'avait dit la page : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ioscheduler mais rien n'avait marché ...

J'en avais donc conclu que cela ne venait pas de là et je pensais avoir trouvé une piste avec la gestion du DualCore  :Sad: 

Aurais je loupé quelques chose avec le IO Scheduler ??

Lorsque je tenterai la prochaine Install je le ferai donc avec SMP et je spécifierai 2 Proc dans le noyau, merci de ces avancées anigel =)

Edit : D'ailleurs, Bonjour, dans mon empressement de rédaction sans oubli j'ai oublié le plus important   :Wink: 

----------

## Gubluck

Je viens de voir la configuration de quelqu'un sur le forum, qui avec un Amd64 faisait tourner une gentoo pour arch x86 (Il avait noté x86_64 pour un Amd, j'en conclut ce que je viens de vous dire).

Mon problème vient peut être du Cd d'install que j'ai effectué, je n'ai jamais eut de problème avec un Cd d'install pour l'arch x86, je peux essayer d'installer une adapter a une arch x86 sur mon Amd64 ?

J'ai eut plusieurs problème avec les cd Amd64, l'universal défaillait je ne pouvais pas configurer mes cartes réseaux ...

Je commence a croire que l'arch Amd64 est maudite !

----------

## PabOu

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Le "IO Scheduler", c'est l'ordonnanceur des entrées / sorties sur disque. Il y en a actuellement 3 proposés dans le noyau, et il faut au moins en compiler un pour éviter les ennuis.

 

Je viens te contredire.. Il y en a 4 dans le noyau, 3 sont optionnels (deadline, cfq et anticipatory)  et le "no-op" est obligatoire.

mais tout comme toi, je préfère CFQ (le "troisième")

un petit lien qui va bien : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ioscheduler

----------

## anigel

Comme quoi, on en apprend tous les jours  :Wink:  ! Merci PabOu !

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour ceux que çà interesse, pour le CFQ: http://www.kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges#head-0719d14f82e0694f0ae1c7a6d716694022bca5bf .

Bref, faire de la QoS sur les E/S disques, ouaaais, enfin  :Smile: 

Bon, reste çà semble peut être bien lourd à configurer, çà (commande par commande??).

----------

## Enlight

Utiliser CFQ en l'état n'a pas un gand sens (a priori pour une utilisation desktop il est bien moins performant que les 2 autres) si ona pas de besoins genre streaming, pour ça il faut compiler le programme ionice dont le code est donné dans la section Documentation du kernel.

Bref toujours est-il que moi du roud robbin RAF -> j'utilise deadline car il est plus léger qu'anticipatory et que le seek sur un bon diamondmax c'est pas trop la mort donc je peux me passer des "retours en arrière".

----------

